# Dominion DAA spec queries



## T.H. (20 Oct 2021)

Good evening all. I’m new on here so “hello” to everyone & I’ll fire right-in with my first post:
Anyone on here familiar with the Dominion DAA planer & thicknesser machines? Just purchased a 16” x 9” which I estimate to be an early eighties model. I received no manuals etc with it. I’ve just some sales literature & a basic Wadkin/Dominion manual courtesy of Daltons Wadkin. The machine was being occasionally used by previous owner & is in pretty good shape overall. It just needs a few small jobs before being put to work & would appreciate some info as follows. 

1) Are the threads BSW type? It needs new 1/2” female clamp levers x five plus some 5/16” x 1” Allen grub screws for the planer beds. If I can’t get BSW levers some new 1/2” nuts will suffice. 

2) Gearbox needs fresh oil. It’s almost dry but can’t see evidence of a leak & it seems to function ok. Is a multigrade oil suitable, 75W140 for example? Shows BP Energol 150 in manual but there’s a big seasonal difference in temperature where I’m based so thinking the multigrade will be better. Also, what’s the oil fill level on these, just above the gears?

3)The Brammer belt & rubber ‘vee’ drive-belts are good but the two drive-chains are not. They seem well stretched or they’re an incorrect fit. They’re both Renold ‘Elite’ type & seem to measure as a 415 chain or #42 chain, 1/2” pitch x 3/16” internal width x 5/16” diameter roller. Does anyone know if these are the correct type? I’ll simply order replacements if all is good. 


Any assistance or info is highly appreciated.


Many thanks,

Tony


----------



## Housey210 (3 Jun 2022)

All whitworth. Gearbox, no seals so the oil does tend to leak out. Fill just to tooth root of smallest cog as it all gets sprayed around when fired up. Any gear oil will do the gob. Chain, free play to accomodate the movement on pressure rollers, does not mean its worn. Certainly not worth replacing. I would not muck around with the grub screws on the planer bed. They holds the jib strip in place. These units were assembled into the casting and then ground flat. Playing around after just may throw the table into a twist.


----------



## T.H. (6 Jun 2022)

Housey210 said:


> All whitworth. Gearbox, no seals so the oil does tend to leak out. Fill just to tooth root of smallest cog as it all gets sprayed around when fired up. Any gear oil will do the gob. Chain, free play to accomodate the movement on pressure rollers, does not mean its worn. Certainly not worth replacing. I would not muck around with the grub screws on the planer bed. They holds the jib strip in place. These units were assembled into the casting and then ground flat. Playing around after just may throw the table into a twist.


Hi there,

Thanks for that. BSW threads were found during maintenance & noted. Will grease up gearbox bits asap but all seems good on last inspection a couple of weeks ago. I’ve discovered it’s best to keep the gear oil level low like you advised. The drive-chains were replaced as they were well ‘past it’ plus had been jumping on the gearbox sprocket & were ill-fitting on the large cogs. They were stretched & at max adjustment so had to go, inexpensive fix. Missing locknut & grub screw replaced on jib strip. Worn locking levers x 4 on beds replaced with 1/2” BSW nuts. Machine is running well but next job is on cutter block bearings/seals. Getting grease squirting out a bit on ‘drive’ end of block after lubrication. Hand-wheel side is ok. Needs investigation. 

Will update in due course.


----------

